# zoo/public collections?



## martindoggy (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello

are there any collections of venomous snakes (ie zoo etc ?) im aware that west midlands safari park have some are there any others?
i ask as my 11 year old is forever nagging me to see some:lol2:

cheers martin


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Regent's park Zoo


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Alot of zoo's got rid of theres in recent years. Know Dudley zoo, Bristol, Drayton Manor and few others got rid of theres. Chester has gila, gaboons and few others.


----------



## martindoggy (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

London Zoo has an excellent reptile house in my opinion- will keep you occupied for a good half an hour at least if you're really into it, along with the aquarium building which is also extensive. Its not like most reptile sections which have a corn snake and a burm or something. They had 2 species of mambas, rattle snakes, cobra...bit hard to remember. But the exhibits are very nice- and very expensive too I'd imagine.

Not to mention Komodo dragons, crocodiles, emerald tree boas, big pythons, colubrids. It's the best reptile section at any zoo I have been to anyway, but there could be somewhere better I suppose.

Here's some pics I took:
















Black mamba









ETB









rattlesnake


















Komodo Dragon


Most zoos have a list of all the animals they have, so if you spend some time going to all their websites you should be able to find which ones are the best. Strangley it doesn't look like London Zoo has much info on this...


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

London Zoo had quite a decent reptile house when I was there last. DWA wise I think there was a selection of cobras, vipers and rattlers. Edit - Just seen that I've been beaten to it!


----------



## martindoggy (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks, hes gonna love the pics


----------



## kim* (Jan 29, 2009)

Depends on where you live and how far you want to travel. Bristol Zoo still has a two venomous species; Rattlesnakes and Gilas. Its a small zoo so the reptile house isn't that big but as I volunteer there I'm biased to say I love it. Its not the best because of the restrictions, but it has some nice species and the whole zoo is a great day out. If you need any info on species or the zoo (the website doesn't do it justice), I will do my best as I'm still fairly new to the reptile world but feel free to pm me.


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Animal List

Marwell looks like a good zoo as well- it seems huge and it says 'prepare to be amazed....' I want to go now! The reptile section seems a fair size, but no venomous unfortunately. Chester zoo appears to have a mangrove and a gaboon viper:
Chester Zoo - Snakes


----------



## RMG (Jun 10, 2007)

In regards to venomous, Chester zoo has on display

Gaboon vipers, Gila monsters, Snouted cobras, Eastern green mambas, Rhino vipers,Beaded lizards and White- lip vipers..they also have Mangroves


----------



## pmpimbura (Jan 12, 2007)

cotswolds wildlife park is worth a look. They have not long refurbed the reptile house and just got a _Dendroaspsis polylepis _on show!


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

Chesters is pretty damn good. but i found the more interesting reptiles were not in the reptile house lol. They have a few in the new orang exhibit and a massive gaboon in the okapi house.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

stick to the big zoos if u wanna seereptiles, chester, london


----------



## martindoggy (Jan 21, 2009)

thanks all, chesters looking favourite at the minute

cheers martin


----------



## SnakeBoy0994 (Oct 20, 2008)

I love the reptile house at both London zoo and i think chester zoo's is better imo


----------



## pmpimbura (Jan 12, 2007)

leptophis said:


> stick to the big zoos if u wanna seereptiles, chester, london


When was the last time you went to chester??

majority of the collection is off show! Tropical house is being re developed , which is where most of the reptile collectio is exhibited


----------



## martindoggy (Jan 21, 2009)

...do,h


----------



## pmpimbura (Jan 12, 2007)

London on the other had has a fantastic collection and is getting better


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

I am entitled to an opinion, depite what you think, Chester has many other facets that make it well worth the trip, London is a good zoo as well, and f you want one to goto which is slightly smaller then west mids would be the one i chose, god reptile collection and other enjoyable parts to it.


----------



## tortoise_dude (Mar 9, 2006)

Chester has some pretty cool snakes that, (If I remember right) are venemous. I can't name names as snakes aren't my thing- but they are mighty impressive! Great reptile house in there :2thumb:


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

if i can remember chester had there retic in the orangutan house ! wats oin on there lol


----------



## budmonitor (Dec 29, 2008)

Do try Cotswolds, They have _Dendroaspsis _and_ Bitis gabonica on show _and Barny the huge retic, he is very over weight but the biggest retic i have ever worked with/seen! at just over 21ft two years ago he may well be a contender for the largest in the future! the girth on him is massive!


----------



## ansell1991 (Mar 2, 2009)

i no the last time i went to chester zoo, they had a nioce build going on around the reprile area... might be done now worth a look, big zoo that one :gasp:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Spare a thought for Durrell Wildlife  

We've only got Rio Fuerte Beadeds and Golden Eyelash Vipers in the way of venomous, but they're gorgeous enough to make up for it surely!?! 

Lotte***


----------



## catflea (Sep 1, 2007)

Skyespirit86 said:


> Animal List
> 
> Marwell looks like a good zoo as well- it seems huge and it says 'prepare to be amazed....' I want to go now! The reptile section seems a fair size, but no venomous unfortunately.


The animal list is everything in the park, its not all on show....

The reptile house is a 5 minuter, nothing very unusal there.....


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Even so, i mentioned it mainly for its overall appeal. I remember looking at the animal list and thinking it wasn't exactly exceptional reptile-wise but thinking generally the zoo looks huge and a good day out. I have also heard good things about it from someone else. Are they like some zoos were not all reptiles are actually in the reptile house, but scattered around?


----------



## sophs87 (Jan 25, 2009)

hi ive been to marwell a few times its massive but not really all that im afraid....and its ALWAYS empty like youve got the place to your selfs so thats a plus i suppose, 
i would go again tho


----------



## catflea (Sep 1, 2007)

Not slating Marwell, its a good day out, but don't expect a massive rep section is all.

They have a few nile monitors in various places round the park and some chams in with the hippos ?? but otherwise mainly in together


----------

